# Still around



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Still hanging around. Still fishing.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Still helping people get their first by sharing some knowledge.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to see you are still around................Nice Flounder...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Where the hell you been bud ????? Good to see you back


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to see the redfish bridge master again!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

That's awesome man, can't beat the feeling of helping someone get on their first big red!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome Ray!!! Pic w/ all 3 of ya, some offensive line might sign ya'll up!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah we're well fed for sure!


----------

